# Diamond Living Sale



## NewUser1 (12 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering does anyone know about Diamond Living's sale. Having been stung by Jim Langan's sale, I am wary.


They are having a €2,000,000 warehouse/stock clearance sale.... I received an 'invitation' through the post for a private sale yesterday & today (because im a 'loyal customer! only bought a bed! previously) ..... and its open to the public friday.......
There taking a 30% deposit on furniture that has to be shipped in..... some end of line stuff you can take off the shop floor.....(which is fine if its in stock) i know if you pay by CC its guarenteed but dont know if it would be worth the hassle!????


----------



## fobs (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I heard this sale featured on the Joe Duffy show wth people enquiring as to its legitimacy last week. However due to my lunch hour being over didn't hear any concluson to the discussion. I'm sure others heard this or maybe an enquiry to the Joe Duffy show or podcast is available.


----------



## JiggetyJig (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I heard the Joe Duffy show that day. A guy from Diamond Living called into the show - not sure if he was the ower or what. He was insistant that they were not going out of business.
He explained that a lot of the furniture places - Diamond Living, Jim Langans and a few others use the same marketing company to promote sales, etc and that is why the wording is similar on flyers for different companies.
He said that normally they would close the store for 3 days prior to the sale in order to move all the furniture into the stores from the warehouse but because of what had just happened with Jim Langans they would not be doing that this time but would move in the furniture around the customers.
He said that they did for sure have 2 mil in stock for sale.
Anyway - that what was said on the show!


----------



## tosullivan (13 Mar 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*



NewUser1 said:


> There taking a 30% deposit on furniture that has to be shipped in..... some end of line stuff you can take off the shop floor.....(which is fine if its in stock) i know if you pay by CC its guarenteed but dont know if it would be worth the hassle!????


 Don't bother....I'm not handing over any more money until the goods are in my house


----------



## buster15 (26 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

They are obvioulsy not pulling a Langans, 
That was back in March, i bought a sofa in the sale and have had it delivered, Good service and they are Irish.
I think we should give them a break.

*Note from moderator: this user is not an ordinary consumer. They are associated with Diamond Living* and chose not to reveal this fact when asked. It's unfortunate that buster15 has posted in the guise of a satisfied customer rather than addressing the original question in a more open way.


----------



## MugsGame (26 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Welcome to AAM and thanks for reopening this old thread.

Can you just confirm that you have no connection with Diamond Living, as per our posting guidelines? Naturally we are suspicious of first time posters who appear to have registered just to support a commercial entity.


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Especially one from March..


----------



## peelabee (26 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

CONGRATS Buster15!!  I  ordered from Diamond Living 17 weeks ago. paid deposit.  I got a call today to say 'container in Dublin'.  I've been told that it will be a week before container clears the docks (?) and that I must pay balance before they will give me a delivery date.  Can anyone out there tell me if I can withold payment until day of delivery and then give them bank draft or credit card details.  I've been stung before when my order "missed the boat" (actual quote!) and I had to wait a further few months before my item arrived (not from Diamond Living).  Many thanks.


----------



## dinjoecurry (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

*peelabee* offer "COD" and if they refuse that  pay by credit card close to the delivery date so if you are let down you can contact the credit card company


----------



## gezza1 (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I don’t see why it wouldn’t be reasonable to pay c.o.d., bank draft or credit card over the phone. You may want to read what their T & C’s are incase they have it that “no goods delivered till paid in full”. But I do believe that in the current climate they should be working with you.


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Buster, how come you were so lucky and yet peelabee came along after with a bad story? Your container must have not got caught in the docks. Lucky you.


----------



## col (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Smart thing to do with all deposits and payments is to pay by credit card. Dont risk paying cash etc as companies in high rent locations are bound to be feeling the effects of the reduction in business and some will fail.


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I'd go with the Credit Card all the way, you could always do a chargeback and it leaves a paper trail.


----------



## NewUser1 (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I've ordered a bookcase, (just looking at my invoice now) back on the 11th of march 2009, lead time mid may (it states on the invoice) still havent got a phone call or email back regards my order. Paid deposit only (by credit card). last week received another 'invitation' through the post, all i want it what i've ordered not to be stung for more money!
if i dont get a phone call by tomorrow i shall be paying them a visit


----------



## MandaC (27 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Whilst I have always advised people - (even before the Credit Crunch) to pay by credit card to protect their purchases,  I cant help feeling that some of the posts on here are a little unfair.  I have purchased goods from Diamond Living in the past and they have been delivered no problem.  Same as everybody else, they will be feeling the effects of the recession and are trying to keep their business going and heads above water like the rest of us.  

Unless there is evidence to the contrary, I even think the title of the thread is unfair and may stop people buying goods from this retailer, which in my opinion is unjustified.  If anyone has any evidence to back up the fact that "Diamond Living could be pulling a Jim Langan's" please update the thread, but please steer clear of unfounded rumours which could only tarnish a genuine firms reputation.

I would not be worried if the Invoice said Mid may and it is not delivered yet - lead in times for the likes of specialised furniture are notoriously slow.


----------



## MugsGame (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

Moderator note and thread bump: buster15 is associated with Diamond Living and chose not to reveal this fact when asked.


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I think buster has been busted 

He hasn't been back either, shame.


----------



## Askar (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*



MugsGame said:


> Moderator note and thread bump: buster15 is associated with Diamond Living and chose not to reveal this fact when asked.


 
Why use 'bust' in username if they intended to give confidence in the stores solvency?? 

You really could not make this up.


----------



## Neil_Ireland (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I paid a 30% deposit on CC about 8 weeks ago for around 1k euro's worth of furnitire. Got a call to say half of it is ready for collection, paid roughly half the remaining balance and I'm collecting Tuesday.

I was told the rest of the order would be here the end of June, I'm not in a hurry so don't mind....once the place dosent go to the wall


----------



## rockofages (28 May 2009)

*Re: Is Diamond Living pulling a Jim Langan's?*

I have tried to contact them a few times through the website but the Contact Us form has been broken for quite some time now. Comes back with



> javax.servlet.ServletException: This form is suspected of phishing or an abuse of formmailer. No data has been sent to the offending party.


----------

